# Wife's collectables



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

Before the shut down whenever my wife and I traveled she would buy a shot glass from the destination, and she has a small curio cabinet for her collection. I turned one out of 316 polished it, and gave it to her with a Tim the Tool man AR AR AR AR grunt. 
My next addition to her collection is a shot glass made from Damascus titanium, it is shaped, but not polished yet or parted off. I would like some guidance on burning it for the color change, I have an O A torch with different tips, but I don't have a propane torch at home. After polishing, I know that it must be cleaned very well, but that's it. Has anyone here done this? Thank you.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

Aukai said:


> but I don't have a propane torch at home


I'll put one on the pile .


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2021)

For heat coloring titanium, as you heat it, you'll get a brass/gold color first, then bronze, then a darker bronze, then dark purple, then purple, then a dark blue, then blue. Lighter blues come after that as well as more hues but with heat coloring you usually can't get to the lighter blues & everything after that.

Unless you have a lot of experience with heat coloring, achieving the color your after consistently is not easy as once you see the color you want while heating, that won't be the color it ends up at as it soaks in more heat & cools.

I don't have a lot of experience heat coloring Ti, I mostly "anodize" Ti with an electrolyte bath. But with heat coloring it's much easier to get the different colors fading in. I would just have at it, start by gradually heating it. If you don't like the way it came out, polish it & try again until you're happy.

You can practice on a piece of Ti but that won't really help you in achieving the look you want on you shot glass unless that practice piece is the same shape/mass as you shot glass. Even then it won't be the same cause your shot glass is Timascus. But it will help you find out what colors you can achieve.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks Dave, thank you Will. I'm not sure if I should part it off, then color, or partially part it, color, then finish the parting...


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

This is the progress so far, the chunk drilled, raw finish, and polished.


----------



## hman (Jul 31, 2021)

The pre-polished appearance is fantastic!  Hope you bring out get something like that from your heat treatment.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

You better check your head alignment . That thing looks tapered !


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

The raw still has all of the ridges from turning, I hope coloring it will bring out better definition.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm not sure if I should part it off, then color, or partially part it, color, then finish the parting...


If you plan on only heat coloring the top, then you can do that first & part if off after. But if you want to color the entire thing, I would part it off first instead of partially coloring it, part off, then attempt to fully color it. That's just my thought though but once you part it off it won't be as easy to chuck back up to polish if you wanted to do it over.

You could always leave it unparted now & practice heat coloring it so you can easily repolish it to try again if needed. Who knows, if you plan on heat coloring the entire thing, give it a go unparted & see what happens. It may just come out good.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm going to rest a bit then give it a go


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2021)

No time to rest, your wife is waiting! Take your time but hurry up!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 31, 2021)

There’s fingerprints on it right now, but I was able to control the color on it like I wanted. Just stop shy, once it creeps to the color, keep off it. I wanted the tip to be gold leading to purple and that even worked out well over a short distance. I got the whole piece warmed up to gold and then focused on the edge I wanted purple and kept heating. Make sure it is clean! No oils…nothing that can keep the oxidation from happening. Super easy.  I still need to pull electronics and do that part, I’ve been working on this Ti flashlight for awhile. 1st time working with it and it is either great…or work hardens then it’s crap. DarkZero gave me some pointers!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

I used a mister, the parting is going to be scary.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

The parting went easy 1 long ribbon, heat was a little nerve racking, and I'm just going to leave it as it came out.


----------



## brino (Jul 31, 2021)

Beautiful!
What a piece of art.

-brino

EDIT: ....but useful art; it should get christened!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2021)

That's cool looking Mike !


----------



## Boswell (Jul 31, 2021)

VERY VERY Nice


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 31, 2021)

Is that an island I see there?

Cheers


----------



## Z2V (Jul 31, 2021)

That is really cool looking, great job!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice job!    So where do we place our orders?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you for the kind words
If you can find the 2 inch round x 3"  Timascus let me know


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

brino, it will get christened tonight  ....SHOTS!!!!


----------



## Z2V (Aug 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> If you can find the 2 inch round x 3"  Timascus let me know


I’m not sure I could afford it if I could find it.
Enjoy your first shot


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> brino, it will get christened tonight  ....SHOTS!!!!


Not too many , I'm loading pictures up !


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

120.00 per inch, wasteful to some, but a great learning experience for me. I wonder if I had shots when I ordered it? DWCC
(drunk with credit card)   








						Zircuti Rod 4 Alloys1.435mm Diameterblack Ti - Etsy
					

This Metal item by AwesoMetal has 45 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 1, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> 120.00 per inch, wasteful to some, but a great learning experience for me. I wonder if I had shots when I ordered it? DWCC
> (drunk with credit card)


My wife would pay that price per inch Mike , if I was only home on the weekends .


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

$540.00?


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2021)

Don't I wish ! eh .......................................maybe her wish !


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 1, 2021)

@Aukai, that shot glass came out absolutely stunning!  A museum quality piece.  

My father in law used to collect shot glasses, primarily from thrift shops.  He would beam with excitement if he found a nice glass for $0.25!  A bygone era.  We saved a few, but had to give most of them up, as there were about 1000 of them.  Just no place to store them.

Seriously, your shot glass is truly amazing.


----------



## Just for fun (Aug 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The parting went easy 1 long ribbon, heat was a little nerve racking, and I'm just going to leave it as it came out.



That is just Beautiful.


----------



## tjb (Aug 1, 2021)

That looks great, Mike!  Beautiful work.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 1, 2021)

Sweet shot glass
It turned out beautiful


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you, I just made the vessel, a higher power provided someone the ability to put the materials together.


----------

